# Расстройство тазовых органов, связанное с позвонком?



## Yaroslav (19 Апр 2010)

Здравствуйте. Меня звать Ярослав.
6 лет у меня, после физических нагрузок болит в правой стороне, на уровне пупка (из переда и сзади), где-то через год (т.е. 5 лет тому) добавилась боль в ноге, от колена и вниз, боли носят ноющий характер. 

3 года назад появилось постоянное хотенье в туалет по маленькому, т.е. сходил в туалет и через минут двадцать снова хочется только на самом деле нет чем. 

Проверялся по урологии где-то 7 раз, у разных урологов и в разных городах, никто ничего не нашел, говорили, что полностью здоровый, а с чем могут быть связанные эти позывы в туалет никто так и не объяснил (кстати  эти позывы приблизительно длятся один месяц, потом становится буд-то лучше, а где-то через 1-2 месяца снова идет обострение, и снова есть постоянное хотенье в туалет. Также проверял правую почку на опущение, которого на самом деле нет и нырка полностью здоровая. А уже как 4 месяца боли в ноге (от колена и вниз) являются постоянными, при этом физически ничего не делаю
.
Пришел к невропатологу, сделал КТ






Диагноз: "Кт- признаки дискосу поясничного отдела позвоночника с элементами формирования остеохондроза"

Невропатолог сказал, что нет ничего страшного и назначил противовоспалительный курс с уколов и таблеток, но боли не прошли. После этого сказал, что надо делать массажи, ЛФК и вытягивание, а позывы в туалет "думает", что с позвоночником не связанные.

Я все же боюсь что это может быть как-то связано со спинным мозгом(( 
Что посоветуете?? Благодарю за внимание!!!!


----------



## Yaroslav (21 Апр 2010)

Высокоуважаемые доктора, прошу Вас проконсультировать меня по данному вопросу!!!


----------



## nuwa (21 Апр 2010)

Ярослав, ночи доброй!

К сожалению, в то время, как Вы пишите сообщения, все консультирующие специалисты форума уже спять праведным сном после тяжкого трудового дня. И Ваши сообщения к тому времени, как врачи выходят на форум, оказываются им не видны (внизу списка непросмотренных сообщений).

 Попытайтесь выйти днём, когда специалисты на форуме.

Скажите пожалуйста, а врач-невролог не предлагал Вам сделать МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника для уточнения диагноза? В Ужгороде это же не единственный невролог, есть возможность поменять врача?

У Вас в городе есть Областной центр нейрохирургии и неврологии. Может быть имеет смысл не тянуть со сменой поликлинических врачей и обратиться сразу туда. Там же сделать и МРТ, пройти консульацию у нейрохирурга?


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (21 Апр 2010)

Yaroslav написал(а):


> Высокоуважаемые доктора, прошу Вас проконсультировать меня по данному вопросу!!!



Уважаемый, Yaroslav, если учитывать Ваши жалобы и описываемые Вами симптомы имеющегося у Вас заболевания: 



Yaroslav написал(а):


> после физических нагрузок болит в правой стороне, на уровне пупка (из переда и сзади), где-то через год (т.е. 5 лет тому) добавилась боль в ноге, от колена и вниз, боли носят ноющий характер. 3 года назад появилось постоянное хотенье в туалет по маленькому, т.е. сходил в туалет и через минут двадцать снова хочется только на самом деле нет чем.


 
при условии, что _исключена патология органов брюшной полости и забрюшинного пространства_, то, как вариант имевшейся у Вас ранее и сохраняющейся по настоящий момент патологии можно рассматривать: 

(1) *локальный вертебральный процесс *на уровне примерно 9-10 грудных позвонков (для определения характера патологического процесса необходимо дообследование, см. далее), который привел:


*либо* к «вертеброгенной туннельной нейропатии подвздошно-подчревного нерва» с последующим развитием вертеброгенного процесса и расширением сопутствующей ему симптоматики (дисфункция мочевого пузыря, боли в ноге и др.); 

*либо* к рефлекторному болевому синдрому или болевому синдрому радикулопатического характера (?радикуломиелопатического характера) с возможным влиянием на спинной мозг и с последующей его дисфункций (компрессия, ишемия и др.), в том числе и дисфункцией мочевого пузыря;

(2) *демиелинизирующий (или какой-либо другой) процесс спинного (и/или головного мозга)*, с развитием проводниковой симптоматики.


*Настораживает* то, что отсутствуют в Вашем описании явные указания на вертебральный синдром (в том числе на дорсалгию как таковую) и то, что «уже как 4 месяца боли в ноге (от колена и вниз) являются _постоянными_, при этом _физически ничего не делаю_» (отсутствует механический вертебральный синдром, по крайней мере, вы его не описываете), а также то, что «позывы (к мочеиспусканию) приблизительно длятся один месяц, потом становится будто лучше, а где-то через 1-2 месяца снова идет обострение, и снова есть постоянное хотенье в туалет» (своеобразная цикличность процесса, которая требует уточнения и (возможно) дообследования). 

*Итак*, учитывая ту скудность информации, которой мы располагаем (имея в наличии только Ваше сообщение и компьютерную томографию поясничного отдела позвоночника) рассуждать можно о многом и очень долго, что может только вас ввести в заблуждение и вызвать тревожность и паническое состояние, чего  ни как нельзя допускать.

*Допустим* (теоретически), если бы Вы обратились в настоящий момент впервые (без тех обследований, которые вы проходили в различных учреждениях) ко мне как к врачу общей практики с теми жалобами и той симптоматикой, которую Вы описываете в Вашем сообщении, то я бы осуществил следующее: 

*1* - собрал бы подробно Ваши жалобы, историю заболевания и историю жизни, что позволило бы значительно сузить диапазон клинического поиска, так сказать, диапазон дифференциальной диагностики (к сожалению, Вы не указали в вашем сообщении Ваш возраст (выручает то, что видно дату рожденния на КТ-сканах) и антропометрические данные);

*2* - назначил необходимый (в том числе стандартный) объем лабораторных исследований, результаты которых позволило бы значительно сузить диапазон клинического поиска (дифференциального диагноза);

*3* - назначил консультацию хирурга и уролога (выявление заболеваний органов брюшной сферы урогенитальной патологии); сам бы осамтрел Вас как терапевт;

*4 *- наначил осмотр невролога (в том числе с вертеброневрологическим осмотром) на предмет определения наличия у Вас: 


(1) *патологии различных структур позвоночного столба *с возможным их воздействием на спинной мозг и структуры периферической нервной системы – при клинически выявленной патологии позвоночного столба – проведение необходимого дообследование (магнитно-резонансная томграфия, спондилография с функциональными пробами и др.); 

(2) *патологии центральной нервной системы *(головной и спинной мозг) – при наличии «подозрительной симптоматики – проведение магнитно-резонансной томографии указанных структур, возможно с контрастированием и\или сосудистой программой, селективная спинальная ангиография, вызванные потенциалы головного мозга, осмотр окулиста и др.).




Yaroslav написал(а):


> Я все же боюсь что это может быть как-то связано со спинным мозгом(( Что посоветуете??



Данная проблема теоретически решается очень просто: внимательный осмотр невролога, при подозрении на имеющуюся патологию спинного мозга – проведение дообследования (метод нейровизуализации определяется согласно предполагаемого этиопатогенеза подозреваемой у Вас патологии). 

Видимо в Вашем случае следует приглушиться к следующей рекомендации:



nuwa написал(а):


> У Вас в городе есть Областной центр нейрохирургии и неврологии. Может быть имеет смысл не тянуть со сменой поликлинических врачей и обратиться сразу туда. Там же сделать и МРТ, пройти консульацию у нейрохирурга?



поскольку, Ваше физическое  благополучие напрямую и всецело зависит только от правильно назначенного лечения и реабилитационно-профилактических мероприятий, что осуществимо только при условии грамотно выставленного «диагноза» Вашего заболевания.


----------



## Yaroslav (22 Апр 2010)

Здравствуйте. Laesus De Liro, огромное Вам СПАСИБО за Ваш профессиональный ответ!!!! Также спасибо Nuwe, за роботу которую Вы делаете на этом форуме!!

Сначала хочу написать полностью свою историю болезни, а потом принести свои некоторые извинения и ситуацию...
Мне 25 лет, рост 187см, вес 72кг. в 17 лет начал заниматься спортом, ходил в спортзал и тягал штангу, гантели... росла сила, росли и нагрузки и в 19 лет у меня появилась боль в правом боку спереди на уровне пупка, боль была постоянная, от никаких движений не зависела, т. е. при наклонах она не менялась. Она была весьма сильная. Когда я пришел к хирургу, он меня прощупал и сказал что это скорее всего "гуляющая почка" и нужно просто перестать делать физические нагрузки и боль уйдет. Перестал ходить в зал и боль ушла, но после любых более менее больших нагрузок у меня была такого самого роду боль только уже спереди и сзади (в боку на уровне пупка). Т. е. при движениях и физических нагрузках меня не болело, но где то через два часа после нагрузок появлялась эта постоянная боль, ну где то  в районе двух дней проходила. Кстати почку я проверял много раз и у меня она не "гуляющая" и не "опущенная". Нога (от колена и в низ) тогда меня не болела.
 Где то в 21 год я каждый день бегал и в один день было очень холодно плюс сильный ветер и через полчаса после бега у меня появилась постоянное хотение в туалет (болей у меня тогда не было, ни в ноге, ни в боку). Тогда я это связал с органами брюшной полости, но за эти четыре года я проверялся в суме 7 раз у 4-ех разных урологов, сдавал множество анализов, УЗИ... но ничего так и не нашли, что  могло вызывать такие ложные позывы в туалет.  Кстати цикличности в этих позывах нету, они могут появиться через месяц, может через пол года.

С 23-ех до 24-ех годов у меня была робота связанная с физическими нагрузками, каждый день много физических нагрузок. Тогда у меня были боли в боку такие как и раньше после физических нагрузок и прибавилась боль в ноге  от колена вниз. Характер боли такой же как и сейчас, когда у меня нет физических нагрузок и я ее опишу ниже. В 24 года перестал работать физически и боли прошли, но 4-ри месяца назад они стали постоянными. Т. е. боль в боку только после физических нагрузок, а в ноге постоянная. Когда я ложусь, иду спать, боль проходит, утром начинает болеть где то после полчаса после подъема и  на протяжении дня она усиливается, так что до конца дня мне хочется немного прилечь чтоб боль прошла. Она носит ноющий характер, также может болеть как сзади голени так и спереди и иногда и сбоку. 

Если я правильно понимаю "дорсалгия" єто боль в спине в районе позвоночника, то ее у меня нету, есть боль в боку после физичесикх нагрузок как и спереди так и сзади. Сзади єта боль не сразу возле позвонка ну и не с самого края тела. 
Насчет "механического вертебрального синдрома" то у меня "простреленных" болей от движения или некоторой позы нету.

Может нужно еще что-то объяснить с истории болезни, то я Вас прошу, спрашивайте, я дам ответ на любой вопрос.

Ну а теперь мои извинения и обьяснеия почему я ищу помощь в интернете.

На самом деле я живу не в Ужгороде, а в небольшом городе Львовской области. Просто я учился в Ужгороде и уже как и в студенческие годы на форумах указываю Ужгород, но если многоуважаемая администрация считает что нужно поменять город в профиле, я это незамедлительно Сделаю!!! У нас несколько неврологов и обращался к лучшему с них.

Ездить у Львов и искать хорошего невролога и тратить на это много времени я не могу, потому что у меня работа, с которой где-то вырваться очень сложно. Только поймите, я не ищу причин, чтоб не лечиться, просто может прочитав мою историю Вы скажете, что сначала нужно сделать МРТ (одной части, или целого позвонка), может какие-то другие анализы, я их выложу на форум, послушаю Ваше мнения и если будет нужно, тогда буду искать хорошего невролога, придя к нему с МРТ и другими анализами!!
Буду очень рад вашей помощи!!!!!!!
С уважением Ярослав!)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Апр 2010)

В урологии, Ярослав, есть такой диагноз : Хронический шеечный цистит. При этом заболевании пациента беспокоят частые позывы на мочеиспускание (все как у Вас!), но все анализы мочи, данные УЗИ вроде бы в норме. Но лишь опытный врач при цистоскопии (осмотре мочевого пузыря) обнаружит изменения в шейке. Мне неоднократно приходилось иметь дело с такими пациентами. Просто в свое время  проходил обучение у заведующего кафедрой урологии Московской медицинской академии имени Сеченова Юрия Антоновича Пытеля, который нам, группе молодых врачей, акцентировал внимание на данной патологии. 
 А вот все остальные симптомы говорят о вертеброгенной патологии. В Трускавце, в Моршине есть хорошие врачи - мануальные терапевты. Обратитесь к ним и Вам помогут!


----------



## Yaroslav (22 Апр 2010)

По просьбе администрации поменял название города, на то, в котором сейчас проживаю.

Спасибо Владимир за Ваш ответ. Если я правильно понял, то " Хронический шеечный цистит" не лечится, или я не прав?
И может Вы знаете хорошего мануального терапевта в Трускавце, Моршине, или даже в Стрыю (особенно удобно в Моршине), потому что я никого не могу найти, мы уже и для моей мамы искали, но неудачно((
Спасибо за внимание!!!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Апр 2010)

Лечить, Ярослав, нужно больного , а не болезнь. Но сначала необходимо установить диагноз. В санаториях Моршина и Трускавца работает много опытных мануальных терапевтов. Есть там и урологи."Кто ищет, тот всегда найдет!" Так что ищите, Ярослав, докторов и поскорее выздоравливайте!


----------

